# Cardiff before Cardiff (pics from the 80's)



## ddraig (Mar 30, 2011)

someone has discovered loads of pics from the 80's and poss 70's in Cardiff, mostly portraits or people so far. blokey who found them is attempting to recreate some of the shots.





i know the story has been in papers etc so hope it's not been posted

here are the originals, with some identification sent in from the public
http://cardiffbeforecardiff.tumblr.com/

and the hack flash article on bloke who found them
http://hackflash.wordpress.com/2011/03/29/view-askew-jon-pountney-cardiff-before-cardiff/


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2011)

That's a great set of photographs. Loved 'em!


----------



## TruXta (Mar 30, 2011)

Great photos. Everyone's really slim!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Mar 31, 2011)

Fantastic photos, thanks for posting!


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 1, 2011)

Brilliant link,thanks for posting.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 1, 2011)

what a fabulous set of pics. i hope they manage to track down the photographer. good portraits are the hardest thing to do and he's caught so much character and atmosphere in them.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 1, 2011)

Ace pics thanks.


----------



## veracity (Apr 1, 2011)

Brilliant pics, really enjoyed looking through them, ta for posting


----------



## Kingsway91 (Apr 1, 2011)

Excellent social document. 

What would the reaction be to someone walking the streets photographing children these days?


----------



## pauld (Apr 1, 2011)

Tremendous photos - thanks for posting ddraig.


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes, great photos. They have a real community feel about them.


----------



## shygirl (Apr 5, 2011)

I really enjoyed looking through the pics, nice one!  Can't wait to show my mum when I go home.


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 5, 2011)

Brilliant photos!!

Daps haven't changed much since the 80's.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 5, 2011)

I used to get my hair cut at Pete's in Splott when I was a kid. 

Lovely set of pics, weird seeing a Cardiff that I just don't recognize.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2011)

spacemonkey said:


> Brilliant photos!!
> 
> Daps haven't changed much since the 80's.


heh! no they haven't
one of those boys works near me, we were chatting about it the other day and he said they are trying to sort out recreating the pic, he don't look much different tbh!
will ask him about his daps


----------



## shygirl (Apr 6, 2011)

They're not daps, surely?!  They look more like trainers.


----------



## shygirl (Apr 6, 2011)

I remember the guy on the left, probably from the Casablanca days.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 6, 2011)

shygirl said:


> They're not daps, surely?!  They look more like trainers.


 
Same thing no? (Off to check Welshisms thread).


----------



## Riklet (May 6, 2011)

Lovin' 'em.






Bump.


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 6, 2011)

This guy was clearly in charge of safety at the Adamsdown nuclear plant. The one they turned into a kids play park.


----------



## FaNnYjUiCe (May 7, 2011)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I used to get my hair cut at Pete's in Splott when I was a kid.



me too, i pop in for a haircut whenever i am in cardiff, regarldess of whether i need one or not.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 5, 2013)

pics from  60's and 70's Valleys
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/valleys-life-60s-70s-laid-4871664


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2013)

Well done Merthyr


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2013)

More pics here: http://hiraethrhondda.tumblr.com/


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jul 7, 2013)

ddraig said:


> pics from 60's and 70's Valleys
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/valleys-life-60s-70s-laid-4871664


 
nice one of Howard Winstone - a mate of my dad's as young men.


----------



## y ddraenen (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice pics of a Cardiff that's long gone. Good to see photographic evidence that it actually existed.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2013)

Croeso y ddraenen!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 23, 2014)

more old pics of Cardiff, some very old! 
https://twitter.com/OldCardiffPics/media


----------



## ddraig (Apr 29, 2014)

more pics of Cardiff from years gone by, mostly 80's
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/fun-stuff/28-brilliant-pictures-capture-cardiffs-7049554


----------



## ddraig (Jan 20, 2015)

more pics 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifest...pher-rediscovers-haunting-shots-1970s-8479626
by Dr Peter Davies


----------



## ddraig (Apr 16, 2015)

moar!! even older pics, some from the 1890's by William Booth 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/nostalgia/fascinating-pictures-show-cardiff-life-9059808





Globe Hotel, corner of Womanby and Castle st, where Dempsey's is now I presume


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2015)

ddraig said:


> more pics of Cardiff from years gone by, mostly 80's
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/fun-stuff/28-brilliant-pictures-capture-cardiffs-7049554


I photographed that place back in 2004:

 



> *The Queen's Royal Garage*
> 
> This striking frontage on Westgate Street is now owned by the slightly less grand-sounding, Castle Cabs.
> 
> The Art Deco style frieze features a coach and airplane in bas relief, topped off with the inscription, 'Carways Airways'.


----------



## la ressistance (Apr 17, 2015)

ddraig said:


> moar!! even older pics, some from the 1890's by William Booth
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/nostalgia/fascinating-pictures-show-cardiff-life-9059808
> 
> 
> ...


Thats great! It looks like the Wild West. Very cool.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2015)

another good really old pic! 


> Very interesting image sent in by an anonymous contributor- looking towards Kingsway. It shows the Duke St buildings that were later demolished.







from here Cardiff before Cardiff


----------



## ddraig (May 21, 2015)

more old pics of Butetown 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/nostalgia/fascinating-pictures-show-people-forgotten-9304050


----------



## ddraig (Jul 5, 2015)

More old pic of Butetown from 1970's
http://plastik.me/tag/cardiff-butetown/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jbsees60


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 5, 2015)

TruXta said:


> Great photos. Everyone's really slim!


Weren't we all in the '80s


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2015)

more old pics of docks area! 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifest...how-remarkable-transformation-cardiff-9154059


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2015)

blog with old pics
http://www.changingcardiff.co.uk/cardiff-then-now/nggallery/page/1


----------



## ddraig (Nov 22, 2015)

some good ones of Splott here
Photographs of Cardiff 1969-1972


----------

